# Programm zum erstellen einer HTML - Help-Datei gesucht.



## Tony-S (19. August 2009)

Hallo Coummunity,

in unserer Firma modifizieren wir als Partner einer Softwareschmiede unter anderem verschiedene Programme - je nach Kundenwunsch, darin enthalten auch Akutalisierungen, inklusive Hilfe-Dateien; was mich zu meinem Anliegen bringt, wir, oder besser, ich benötige eine Art Programm zum erstellen von HTML-Help-Dateien, ich nutze zur Zeit das Programm "Microsoft HTML Help Workshop 1.4" was  nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei ist, gibt es andere, vielleicht sogar kostenlose Programme die eine gute Alternative darstellen? Oder hat vielleicht einer von euch etwas Erfahrung mit einem Programm welches das gleiche kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal für euere Hilfe


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2009)

Schonmal damit probiert?
HTML Editor Phase 5 5.6.2.2 in HTML-Editoren - Web-Entwicklung - Windows | Downloads | ZDNet.de

Kenn mich mit HTML nicht so gut aus, hab aber mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.


----------



## rockyko (19. August 2009)

also ... ich hab wirklich schon sehr viele ausprobiert^^ ... und HTML Editor Phase is nich dolle ... ich finde immernoch Scripty am besten oder aber notepad++ also wenn es wirklich nuir minimal sein soll ... oder netbeans is auch noch ganz gut^^

... aber wie gesagt ich empfehle dir Scripty


----------



## Tony-S (20. August 2009)

Hmm notepad ++ haben wir natürlich ;D, aber ok ich lad mir mal scripty - vielen Dank schonmal, ich meld mich wenn nochmal was sein sollte, hoffentlich klappt alles.


----------



## Webstyler (21. August 2009)

Schon einmal den

HTML Help Workshop ausprobiert.

Hier ein Link bei Softonic


----------



## Webstyler (21. August 2009)

Schon einmal den

HTML Help Workshop ausprobiert.

Hier ein Link bei Softonic


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2009)

Den hab ich ihm schon empfohlen


----------



## Phil_5 (21. August 2009)

Schau dir doch einfach aus Interesse mal NetBeans an, das hat bei mir ziemlich viele Entwicklungstools ersetzt, da es mittlerweile sehr viel Sprachen mehr oder weniger gut kann. Zudem gibts auch noch Plugins 

Ich weis ja nicht was ihr sonst so verwendet.
Welcome to NetBeans


----------



## Tony-S (25. August 2009)

Ich wollte euch mal ein Bild zeigen wie so eine Hilfe dann aussehen sollte;

http://pickhost.eu/images/0002/3821/help_sample.JPG

So schaut das dann aus, ich hoffe ich habe mich nich zu ungenau ausgedrückt, was das Programm machen soll , aber so schaut dann ne Help-Datei aus - sry das ich mich ne Weile nicht gemeldet hab.


----------

